
Ask HN: How many code projects of your own do you use in a given day - cVwEq
Thinking most broadly, how many of your <i>own</i> code projects (scripts, compiled, browser plug-ins, android apps, web sites, etc. etc.) do you use on a daily basis?<p>For example, if you coded your own task reminder system, and built a scheduled batch job that searches for picture duplicates, and wrote a browser plug-in that blocks ads, that would count as 3.<p>In addition to a number, please feel free to share any cool projects that you are proud of!
======
PaulHoule
Depends on the day and what I am working on. Maybe I have 10 systems and I use
3 on a given day.

My latest system is a system for browsing hacker news to find content that is
actionable (somebody to sell to, somebody to network with, learn something
that will really change my marketing, management and software development
practices -- not natural disasters, Donald Trump, etc.) I am using it right
now.

------
aaronbrethorst
Two.

OneBusAway for iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onebusaway/id329380089](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onebusaway/id329380089)

Cocoa Controls: [https://www.cocoacontrols.com](https://www.cocoacontrols.com)

------
mrskitch
Dog-fooding my own SaaS for other things I'm building
([https://browserless.io](https://browserless.io)), so far just one!

------
Zekio
I would say on average less than 1 since I rarely finish/get them to a working
state...

I really should see if I can get such a thing done...

